# King3 ISP Question



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

To those who have experience with the King3, 

How is the ISP adjusted/set on the King3? 

Is the seat mast cut to a specific height and then a hole is drilled for the fastener behind the seat mast? 

Any insight woulld be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*What is ISP?*

I recently purchased a King 3 frame.
Not sure what you mean by ISP but yes you do need to cut the seatmast, then drill the hole.
You will still have about an inch of adjustment.
I asked about the torque spec on the bolt but have not received any responses.
De Rosa is terrible at returning emails...


----------



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Thanks*

MRiddle, 

Thanks for your reply. Sorry for the confusion but I was using the acronym ISP for integrated seat post. So it sounds like there is quite a bit of room for adjustment on the seat mast before cutting? 

Sorry about the lack of response from De Rosa. For a preimium bike like the King3, you would think they would respond quickly.Yikes! Good luck.

Thanks again.


----------

